
Why Fascism Is Rising Again (And What You Can Learn from It) - taytus
https://medium.com/bad-words/why-fascism-is-rising-again-and-what-you-can-learn-from-it-d5b853a7dccc#.2ze52o50o
======
jmorphy88
Like almost everybody who uses the term, the author never once defines
"fascism" \-- it's just a magic word used to shut down political beliefs he
doesn't like (a fact implied by Eco's point in _Eternal Fascism_ , that the
word has a "fuzzy" or ambiguous meaning, which allows it to be used as a
weapon).

As one example, take this:

> fascist ideas are beginning to take over societies wholesale (for example,
> 47% of Americans approve of Trump’s proposal to “ban” Muslims)

Keeping Muslims out of your country is a "fascist idea"? Does that mean any
country that has ever kept Muslims out is "fascist"?

The whole essay would be vastly improved by dropping the F-word bogeyman and
calling political trends what they are -- a resurgence of nationalism in the
face of ever-increasing urbanization and migration, and a rejection of
globalization and open borders.

~~~
pvaldes
> Keeping Muslims out of your country is a "fascist idea"?

Of course it is. Spreading xenophobia and fearmongering against some
<mexicans, muslims, put some ethnic/religious minory here> is a classic in the
first steps of all so called fascist regimes. Xenophobia and fascism are
inseparable concepts. One can not live without the other.

And remember that Trump had tried also this dirty trick against hispanes, but
it just didn't work so well in that case. I didn't be surprised if poorest
black and asian people be seen also as targets and 'enjoy' a similar treatment
in the future.

------
hwstar
History never repeats itself, but sometimes it rhymes -- Mark Twain

